# Have you ever heard a deer do this?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Last year, bow hunting, while on the ground standing in a pricker bush patch along a hedgerow, I had 2 doe come walking along the hedgerow and stop within 15 yards of me. The lead and larger doe sensed I was there (in full camo)and did the usual things... stomped the ground... blew at me... whirled and then came back in from a different angle. This went on for about 10 to 15 minutes.

Then something I've never heard of nor read about happened.

She lifted her left hoof and began rapidly knocking it on the top of the her right front hoof giving off an incredibly fast rapping sound. Then she blew at me and then both ran off.

Imagine a knocking sound as if you were to hit your knuckles on a wooden table as fast as possible but even faster than that.

I have asked many hunters and no one had ever heard of this either. What do you think?

Rob


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW just when you think you have seen it all! Thats crazy I have seen many deer do the first stuff, but never hit there other foot! Crazy I bet it dropped your jaw to the ground! It is fun to watch deer! Nothing better then getting out there and learning!

Can't help ya brotha but that is really interesting!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cool...


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> WOW just when you think you have seen it all! Thats crazy I have seen many deer do the first stuff, but never hit there other foot! Crazy I bet it dropped your jaw to the ground! It is fun to watch deer! Nothing better then getting out there and learning!
> 
> Can't help ya brotha but that is really interesting!


Someone have their caffeine today? 6 sentences, 6 exclamation marks. 

That's interesting bish. Never heard of that behavior before.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love watching deer. They do some really unexpected things sometimes, you just happened to catch one doing something not many people will ever know of apparently. Pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I'll look into some of my whitetail mags and see about posting a letter inquiry? Surely someone else has heard and seen this. Us bowhunters will see and hear a whole lot more than others do.
Rob


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bish said:


> I think I'll look into some of my whitetail mags and see about posting a letter inquiry? Surely someone else has heard and seen this. Us bowhunters will see and hear a whole lot more than others do.
> Rob


 :beer:

That is the number one reason I am in love with Bowhunting! Don't get me wrong I love hunting everything else, but how many times have us goosehunters heard a goose fart, or sneeze? Sniffle? Now I ask how many bowhunters have heard that?

Nothing better then watching good ol' motha nature in her un "spooked" state!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> That is the number one reason I am in love with Bowhunting! Don't get me wrong I love hunting everything else, but how many times have us goosehunters heard a goose fart, or sneeze? Sniffle? Now I ask how many bowhunters have heard that?


I have been bow hunting for many years and I haven't heard a Goose fart, or sneeze or sniffle. Where do you deer hunt?

 oke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

haha I was saying we can hear deer doing that. Goose hunters can't hear geese do that! Figure of speech I guess you can say.

My favorite spot I


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats an odd figure of speech


----------

